# Hearing loss and tinnitus



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I can't reply and apparently am unable to edit my original post so here's an update. Can't remember if said I have very bad TMJ on the same side of the jaw as the bad ear.

ENT gave me Lipo flavenoid to take 2 or 3 times a day and I did faithfully for several weeks. Noise in my ears got worse - unbearable. 

As it happened, I was down to the last 3 or 4 capsules and my dog got hold of the bottle. They were on my grocery list but I didn't go for a couple of days. Long story short, without the Lipo flavenoid, the tinnitus got much better.

Fast forward a few weeks and I went to the dentist with a tender tooth. Turns out because of all the root canals and crown replacements, all the bone is gone under that back, far molar (same side as the bad ear mind you). So we removed it and hearing is better - tinnitus is better. I have a cold right now, so both ears are hazy but waiting to see if having that tooth out substantially helps the ear. Thought it was interesting that the ENT never even mentioned dental problems.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

If you google dental procedures and hearing loss there is lots of info. I did after dh had a root canal and he thought his tinnitus got worse, for the second time. There seems to be a connection. He sees a specialist soon but after many years of tinnitus and gradual hearing loss I don't have much hope.


----------

